# Ever heard of Doggie DNA?



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My fiance was just talking to her sister back in Florida. They have something to do at a yacht club. Anyway, members and homeowners are required to give a sample of the dogs DNA. If the dog goes tot he bathroom and it's not picked up, they are fined $1200 for each time it happens.. And I believe you have to pay for the first dna test and then if they find your dog "guilty" the test is added to the $1200 fine.. I thought she was bullshitting until I looked it up. They are actually testing dog shit to shame owners into picking it up!! WTF have we come to????


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dogs make good burritos.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Only 0.2% of the DNA separates any dog, any breed, wolves, coyotes, and jackals. That 0.2% in my mind is WAAAAY too small to hang a fee on - even if it is $20.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Florida yacht club says it all. I don't particularly care for Florida, yacht's, or clubs, but to combine all three is only asking for absurdity. I'd like to smuggle in a little N. California x-bred hound DNA into their little club and see what happens. My dogs would eat the yachts.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we do it on my properties. to set it up its 45.00. all residents with dogs have to give dna. if a pile is found its dna then we fine you and kick yer ass out. no body wants to step in look at or pick up your dog dirt. solid program.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So a guy is out hunting near the area where Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana and Arkansas come together.
He shoots a squirrel and all of the sudden a game warden appears. He runs his finger around the squirrels ass and smells it.

"That's an Oklahoma Squirrel. You got an Oklahoma license, boy?"
Hunter shows him a valid license and goes on his way.

Later he shoots a deer. Game warden appears and runs his finger up the deers ass and sniffs it.
"That's an Arkansas deer. You got an Arkansas tag, boy?"
Hunter shows the tag and takes his kill.

Later he shoots Turkey - out pops the game warden and he starts poking and sniffing the turkeys ass.
"That's a Louisiana Turkey. You got a Louisiana permit, boy?"
Hunter produces the permit.

Then the ol' game warden says to him, "You sure have been taking a lot of game from a lot of different states this weekend. Just where in the hell are you from any way?"
The hunter drops his trousers and tells the warden, "You're so damn smart why don't you tell me!"


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't herd of DNA being used for that purpose although I know many HOA's will require DNA to eliminate dogs of certain breeds such as Pitbulls, Rotts and such that have been designated as dangerous breeds. This does however take that to a whole new level. I do kind of agree with it though. Shotlady is right who wants to step in doggie doo or see it as you walk down the side walk. I will admit that its pretty sad that many pet owners don't have enough consideration to clean up behind their pets. In Japan just the peer pressure alone from your neighbors is enough to make you clean up religiously behind your pet!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

What we are coming to is that people are tired of picking up the crap from their neighbor's dogs. I used to live in Savannah, Ga and got up earlier then usual one morning and looking out of a window saw my next door neighbor walk his dog over to my yard to take a dump, and then lead him back into his yard and into the house. I went out and picked it up, carried it over to his house and dropped it on his front porch. I then rang his door bell and when he answered I pointed at it and told him that he left something in my front yard. I then said if it happens again I will put it on the hood of his car. He stepped back into his house and closed the door without saying a word. The point that I am trying to make is that this is the result of inconsiderate and butt wad people who do things like this. If I had seen the neighbor's dog unleashed come over on his own to take a dump I could care less. But when he LED the dog over and then left the pile on my lawn, it pissed me off. I had a lab at the time, who either stayed in a fenced in back yard or when I took her for a walk I carried a plastic bag to pick up any fecal matter she left behind. That's called being responsible for your pets.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> we do it on my properties. to set it up its 45.00. all residents with dogs have to give dna. if a pile is found its dna then we fine you and kick yer ass out. no body wants to step in look at or pick up your dog dirt. solid program.


But you're willing to pick at it, bag it, and run it off to the lab for tests? You're special.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> But you're willing to pick at it, bag it, and run it off to the lab for tests? You're special.


It's worth it for $1200,I'd doo that all day long.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> It's worth it for $1200,I'd doo that all day long.


that's the problem, home owner association people have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> that's the problem, home owner association people have nothing better to do with their time.


You ASSume incorrectly about my Homeowner ASSociation Invovlement, I merely I said I'd do that doo for $1200 a pop I mean poop. Hope this clarifies things for you.

I have a 1000 + acres of National Forest behind me,with Bear,****,Cougar,BigFoot,Squirrel,Yote,Porky,Duck,Goose,Dog,Cat poops. Chicken Shit I know


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> But you're willing to pick at it, bag it, and run it off to the lab for tests? You're special.


maint/ porters.

my building doesn't take dogs. we have service animals only here. we put up a dog station in the front yard to embarrass people from the buildings nearby into picking up their shit. nope we spend three hundred bux on the dog station a month and still pick up about 30 bombs per day. pretty bad. so not only and I paying for welfare and section 8 for the people in this neighbor hood, now we are picking up their shit too. its ridiculous.

people are paying 1700 for their one bedroom here and 2027 for the two, 2600 for the three... we aren't the sort that wants to look at dog dirt specially when we cant have dogs here.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> maint/ porters.
> 
> my building doesn't take dogs. we have service animals only here. we put up a dog station in the front yard to embarrass people from the buildings nearby into picking up their shit. nope we spend three hundred bux on the dog station a month and still pick up about 30 bombs per day. pretty bad. so not only and I paying for welfare and section 8 for the people in this neighbor hood, now we are picking up their shit too. its ridiculous.
> 
> people are paying 1700 for their one bedroom here and 2027 for the two, 2600 for the three... we aren't the sort that wants to look at dog dirt specially when we cant have dogs here.


I'm sure during one of the HOA meetings a petition for a fence could be placed. I'm sure since it is California there is a law against not cleaning up after your pets, a call to the locals would be In order for increased patrols. How are you getting the DNA to match from the dogs when they don't live in your buildings or property? Your high cost of living is all part of living in California. I'm a California native and it's funny to be outside looking in.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> You ASSume incorrectly about my Homeowner ASSociation Invovlement, I merely I said I'd do that doo for $1200 a pop I mean poop. Hope this clarifies things for you.
> 
> I have a 1000 + acres of National Forest behind me,with Bear,****,Cougar,BigFoot,Squirrel,Yote,Porky,Duck,Goose,Dog,Cat poops. Chicken Shit I know


Not pointing fingers, just pointing out the silliness of it all.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I will never, ever live in California. Nor visit. Minnesota is bad but everything I hear about California makes MN seem tame. Then add earthquakes on top of all the silliness - no thanks.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I will never, ever live in California. Nor visit. Minnesota is bad but everything I hear about California makes MN seem tame. Then add earthquakes on top of all the silliness - no thanks.


It is ridiculousness at it's worst. I'm getting screwed more on my mortgage than you so I'm going to try and oppress you more! It's the same in Scottsdale and Mesa Arizona because you guest it, a bunch of CA transplants.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Only 0.2% of the DNA separates any dog, any breed, wolves, coyotes, and jackals. That 0.2% in my mind is WAAAAY too small to hang a fee on - even if it is $20.


We have two rescues, both great dogs, and we sprung for DNA testing.

HIGHLY inaccurate and for someone to try to use for doggie poop is a joke. Utterly senseless and unenforceable. Stupid stupid stupid.

Btw, to get an accurate test, the dog has to be quarantined for a minimum of 12 hours with no food. And the results.. Not like humans. Gives you the two top breeds then 4 more that "might" be included. Even if you have a pure bred, they aren't and the results cannot be tied to a specific dog.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Forcing people to take responsibility for their pets is "oppression"? I don't see it. As a pet owner you have certain responsibilities. If you live in a neighborhood you clean up after your animal, you make sure that your animal doesn't run around without being under your control, you make sure that it has it's shots. If you can'y do that, then don't own an animal. It's that simple.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Forcing people to take responsibility for their pets is "oppression"? I don't see it. As a pet owner you have certain responsibilities. If you live in a neighborhood you clean up after your animal, you make sure that your animal doesn't run around without being under your control, you make sure that it has it's shots. If you can'y do that, then don't own an animal. It's that simple.


No it's not oppression to have people take responsibility for their pets that isn't the issue. Mandatory DNA samples on all pets at a high cost and with questionable results? Sounds like Obamacare.:roll:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> My fiance was just talking to her sister back in Florida. They have something to do at a yacht club. Anyway, members and homeowners are required to give a sample of the dogs DNA. If the dog goes tot he bathroom and it's not picked up, they are fined $1200 for each time it happens.. And I believe you have to pay for the first dna test and then if they find your dog "guilty" the test is added to the $1200 fine.. I thought she was bullshitting until I looked it up. They are actually testing dog shit to shame owners into picking it up!! WTF have we come to????


I believe it. Another sign that the tipping point is here.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't care where or how you live. If you own a dog and take it out for a morning walk or what ever you should be responsible enough to pick up after it if you can't then you are not a responsible pet owner and have no business owning the dog.
JMHO.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> maint/ porters.
> 
> my building doesn't take dogs. we have service animals only here. we put up a dog station in the front yard to embarrass people from the buildings nearby into picking up their shit. nope we spend three hundred bux on the dog station a month and still pick up about 30 bombs per day. pretty bad. so not only and I paying for welfare and section 8 for the people in this neighbor hood, now we are picking up their shit too. its ridiculous. people are paying 1700 for their one bedroom here and 2027 for the two, 2600 for the three... we aren't the sort that wants to look at dog dirt specially when we cant have dogs here.


My heart goes out to you and everyone who lives in a neighborhood governed by a homeowners association.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I don't care where or how you live. If you own a dog and take it out for a morning walk or what ever you should be responsible enough to pick up after it if you can't then you are not a responsible pet owner and have no business owning the dog.
> JMHO.


I agree that people need to be responsible with their pet but to try and collect DNA from the poop to make a match is a bored HOA member watching to much CSI on TV.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All of this talk about dogs reminds me of one of the South's famous newspaperman, writer and humorist, Lewis Grizzard. 

In one of his stories, Lewis Grizzard writes about his two fictional characters Bubba and Earl at a University of Georgia football game. The game is on national TV and 80,000+ people are in the stands. That’s when Bubba notices Georgia’s mascot, Uga, an English Bulldog, licking himself. Bubba turns to Earl and says, “I wish I could do that.” Earl looks at Bubba and says, “That dog would bite Yoooouuuu!”

I can't help but think that some Homeowner Association Nazi trying to extract some doggie DNA via the dog's rectum...and old Lewis saying in his deep southern drawl...that dog would bite Yooouuuu!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I don't care where or how you live. If you own a dog and take it out for a morning walk or what ever you should be responsible enough to pick up after it if you can't then you are not a responsible pet owner and have no business owning the dog.
> JMHO.


I couldn't live anywhere where it mattered anyway. That is why I don't live in a "neighborhood". I couldn't imagine having to worry about where my dogs go to the bathroom..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My heart goes out to you and everyone who lives in a neighborhood governed by a homeowners association.


I agree. I feel sorry for someone in a neighborhood with an HOA.

My neighborhood backs a housing development that has an HOA. My house has been here since about 72 and we use to be horse property. Anyway, I must be driving those behind me NUTS, because their houses are prim and proper. Manicured lawns, trash cans behind gates, street sweeping etc.

Meanwhile, I have chickens, fruit trees, have piles of debris everywhere, car parts laying around etc.

I do live in California, and love it. Not the people. Or the laws


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I couldn't live anywhere where it mattered anyway. That is why I don't live in a "neighborhood". I couldn't imagine having to worry about where my dogs go to the bathroom..


Yep. My property is fenced to keep my animals in and with 5 dogs, 3 horses, and a bunch of free range chickens (they are confined to a separate area though) there is a LOT of "debris" around.:mrgreen:
Ya just gotta watch where ya walk around here, and take your boots off out on the front porch just in case.:lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It seems to me that the point of the story is how far you have to go to make pet owners act in a responsible manner. I have seen people go so far as to go out into their yards and scoop up THEIR dog's crap and throw it over their back fences into another neighbor's yard who doesn't even have a dog. I have seen and been subjected to neighbors who take their dogs into another yard for them to do their business and then take their dogs back into their yards without bothering to clean it up. I would never live in a place that was governed by a Homeowner's Association, but in this case I don't have a problem with their rules. You have a pet? Then they are YOUR responsibility. YOU take care of them and their crap.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know what ya mean. Sometimes we have a "few' cows out and around here. You gotta watch out for bombs when they are. Not that it matters now since it is all FROZEN!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepConsultant,
If memory serves, you've mentioned in your posts that you have Blue Heelers. With your southeastern roots, do you know of a reputable breeder of Australian Cattle Dogs in FL or GA?
We are looking to expand our family. 
Thanks!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I sure do. The lady where we got our blue female just told us she has a new litter.. Sounds like perfect timing! I will find her info for ya. She stays in contact with my fiance on Facebook. She is in Claxton,Ga. I have had heelers all my life and the blue female we got from her is the sweetest and probably the smartest I have ever had.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I sent you the info..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It seems to me that the point of the story is how far you have to go to make pet owners act in a responsible manner. I have seen people go so far as to go out into their yards and scoop up THEIR dog's crap and throw it over their back fences into another neighbor's yard who doesn't even have a dog. I have seen and been subjected to neighbors who take their dogs into another yard for them to do their business and then take their dogs back into their yards without bothering to clean it up. I would never live in a place that was governed by a Homeowner's Association, but in this case I don't have a problem with their rules. You have a pet? Then they are YOUR responsibility. YOU take care of them and their crap.


As someone has already mentioned in this thread, if the perpetrator is seen in the act, pick up the dog dung and deposit it on the front doorstep of the offender. I personally would also ring the bell and point out to the lowlife owner exactly what I had done.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As someone has already mentioned in this thread, if the perpetrator is seen in the act, pick up the dog dung and deposit it on the front doorstep of the offender. I personally would also ring the bell and point out to the lowlife owner exactly what I had done.


Although I don't think there is anything that chimes in the holiday season like a flaming bag of poo on the doorstep


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas Mother F*&^&* Here is a present for ya! LOL


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I couldn't do it, lol. I have two rather large doggies that I take very good care of, but I can't keep track of all of their poo, all of the time! Also, my neighbors have doggies that are super nice and I don't expect them to keep track of their doggie's business all of the time, either. I have a pooper scooper and with me having dogs and my neighbors, I do not have the time or patience to check the doo doo and make sure it is mine or theirs. I don't care enough, lol.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm a California native and it's funny to be outside looking in.


 As am I, but I don't think its funny. It pisses me off to no end to see how the state I love was destroyed.( not saying the beautiful and gracious Shot Lady is responsible;-) )


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> PrepConsultant,
> If memory serves, you've mentioned in your posts that you have Blue Heelers. With your southeastern roots, do you know of a reputable breeder of Australian Cattle Dogs in FL or GA?
> We are looking to expand our family.
> Thanks!


I hate the name Australian Cattle Dogs. I can't stand the AKA and it pisses me off that those arrogant pricks think it's up to them to change the name of the breed. 
Since were talking healers, here's a story from last night.
Last night my 13 year old healer was lying on the floor next to my chair. For some reason the cat decided it had a problem with the dog and started growling at her and then bit her on the ass. Apparently it was hard enough to hurt because the old girl let out a yelp and jumped to her feet and turned around on the cat and then just looked at the wife and I with a WTF expression. Cracked me up. Do feel bad for my OL girl though. She probably won't be with us much longer.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> I couldn't do it, lol. I have two rather large doggies that I take very good care of, but I can't keep track of all of their poo, all of the time! Also, my neighbors have doggies that are super nice and I don't expect them to keep track of their doggie's business all of the time, either. I have a pooper scooper and with me having dogs and my neighbors, I do not have the time or patience to check the doo doo and make sure it is mine or theirs. I don't care enough, lol.


It is the few that ruin it for the rest of us. I just think the DNA thing is way out of hand. Just think if the HOA came around and said they wanted DNA of your children just in case they littered.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> It is the few that ruin it for the rest of us. I just think the DNA thing is way out of hand. Just think if the HOA came around and said they wanted DNA of your children just in case they littered.


I agree. I think the doggie DNA thing is elementary. i see the point in getting pissed and tired of picking up other people's shit, but is it really worth $1200? Is it really worth the time and effort? 
It would be like children making a mess in the grocery store and the workers hunting down your child for dropping a toy, I guess...lol I would pick up after my child, personally, but I wont hunt down everyone who hasn't!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

If dogs shitting in your yard is a problem get a camera and find out who did it. Then take the shit to their house and knock on the door. When they answer throw the shit into their living room.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I sent you the info..


Got it, thanks.

Our Border Collie has been one of the smartest and fun dogs ever. As a former ball player, I can tell you my old arm got better in my 40's when we got our Border Collie vs when I was playing ball as a young man. She would go all day and that dog still wants to play ball at 12+ years old.

I've also had German Shepherds and love them, we would also get another Border Collie but the research that we have done keeps pushing us toward the Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler. Smart, tough, loyal are really good traits!

Stay warm!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Got it, thanks.
> 
> Our Border Collie has been one of the smartest and fun dogs ever. As a former ball player, I can tell you my old arm got better in my 40's when we got our Border Collie vs when I was playing ball as a young man. She would go all day and that dog still wants to play ball at 12+ years old.
> 
> ...


They are probably the best dogs out there! IMO! They are about the most loyal and smartest dogs out there.. It amazes me how smart they are. We have a blue female and a red male. We have one of those red lasers we use to play with the cats with. The dogs started playing with them too. For some reason I would start singing Roxanne, turn on the red light as they were chasing it. Now, the dogs whenever they hear the song Roxanne by the Who, they go absolutely nuts looking for the red light. We would say lets play Roxy and now we can't even spell Roxy backwards and they are ready to go.. I will try to get a video of it. It's funny as hell!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer the black mouth Cur for my breed. They are gentle around kids (almost submissive) yet the will take on a black bear and win. They are some of the healthiest dogs I have ever had.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I prefer the black mouth Cur for my breed. They are gentle around kids (almost submissive) yet the will take on a black bear and win. They are some of the healthiest dogs I have ever had.


My brother has about 8-10 head of Black Mouth Cur dogs.. They are great cow dogs and hog huntin too!!


----------

